# GS Bomber or All Mountain Mid Fat



## Madroch (Nov 23, 2010)

Any thoughts on my predicament:

Ski 95% of time at small CT Mountian (the institution) either skiing bumps, with kids or when alone and conditions are bulletproof cruising a relatively wide open moderately pitched slope (gunny).  Other 5% is VT in the bumps or with kids.

Have the bump skis and the cruising with kids skis.  Looking to supplement the quiver.  Thinking GS bomber (cheater GS) for the icy days at the institution bombing gunny (or maybe even doing a little Nastar).  But, the new midfat all mountains are pretty versatile (blizzard magnums, Elan magfires, Heak Monster/Peak, etc.), and could probably do a lot of that okay.  Do I go with that-- so I have a ski that is a little worse on the ice but better in crud or the occassional new snow, or a cheater GS which is the ski on ice but not as versatile?

Thinking that as we don't get much new snow often, and when we do I am in the bumps, that the GS bomber is the call.  Any thoughts would be appreciated! 

The answer is both... I know... but one ski at a time to maintain the marital bliss.


----------



## Edd (Nov 23, 2010)

I tend to buy all-mountain skis.  I got caught on some dedicated carvers (64 mm waist) during a heavy wet powder day a few years ago and it kind of sucked.  I would of handled it better with the proper skills but they were soooo much worse in powder than my all-mountain skis that it was a bummer.


----------



## mondeo (Nov 23, 2010)

I don't have much experience with GS skis, but love my Fischer Addict Pros. Stiff mid-fat park ski. When they still had sharp edges, they railed on groomers. Smash through crud. Wide enough to do decently in lighter pow. The probably don't have the sidecut you'd want for running gates, but other than that seem to fit the bill.

Plus I'd get to keep being a trend-setting legend in my own mind.


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 23, 2010)

I really like my Fischer Progressors, but if I didn't use them for Night League I'd probably just get a stiff pair of skis in the 80mm waist range as my all around skis.


----------



## andrec10 (Nov 23, 2010)

I love my Rossi Ti 80's from last year. 80 under foot, but are true race ski construction. Fun in the deep stuff too! Hold on Ice like no tomorrow and arent too bad in the bumps.


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 23, 2010)

what are your "cruising with the kids" skis?  i've got mid-fat (84) all mountains and love them.  with sharp edges they seem to hold the hard snow pretty well.


----------



## Madroch (Nov 23, 2010)

Ski for the kids is a Fischer RX 6-- a nice little ski that carves well (when i manage to use it correctly) at moderate speeds with little effort-- but gets a little squirrelly at higher speeds, particularly when I oafishly overpower it instead of finessing it.  I have been quite satisfied with it to date for its purposes.

Have been looking at the low 80s (probably no longer mid fats by any strettch these days)-- is the 80 TI similar to the Rossi Classic 80 Andrec?  I've read some good things about that ski?  Even pondered wider- the Bliz magnum 8.7.  Anyway, for me, I think it is coming down to the fact I spend my time either in the bumps or on the "eastern hardpack" at sundown, and would rather live with a cheaters limitations  once in a rare while in crud than a mid fats limitations carving much more often, even if the mid fats limitations are less than the cheaters.  For the once a year powder day, would be stuck with the RX 6's (if not on the bumps skis), and they are classic carving radius and thus less than ideal-- but they are soft!

As I type and am watching some midfats on ebay with an ichy trigger finger... also, dawcatchings has a good deal on Elan MAgfire 82 txi- but they only have the 184 which is too much ski for my height and weight.

BOTH is the only responsible solution.....


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 23, 2010)

Madroch said:


> Ski for the kids is a Fischer RX 6-- a nice little ski that carves well (when i manage to use it correctly) at moderate speeds with little effort-- but gets a little squirrelly at higher speeds, particularly when I oafishly overpower it instead of finessing it.  I have been quite satisfied with it to date for its purposes.
> 
> Have been looking at the low 80s (probably no longer mid fats by any strettch these days)-- is the 80 TI similar to the Rossi Classic 80 Andrec?  I've read some good things about that ski?  Even pondered wider- the Bliz magnum 8.7.  Anyway, for me, I think it is coming down to the fact I spend my time either in the bumps or on the "eastern hardpack" at sundown, and would rather live with a cheaters limitations  once in a rare while in crud than a mid fats limitations carving much more often, even if the mid fats limitations are less than the cheaters.  For the once a year powder day, would be stuck with the RX 6's (if not on the bumps skis), and they are classic carving radius and thus less than ideal-- but they are soft!
> 
> ...



buy the GS in the next 40 days and the all mountain after jan 1.. then it is only 1 new pair per year.


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 23, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> buy the GS in the next 40 days and the all mountain after jan 1.. then it is only 1 new pair per year.



Winner!


----------



## Madroch (Nov 29, 2010)

GS it is for now (due to better prices)--

Next question is length-- at 5" 9" 150ish-- torn between 170 and 175-- would love to go 180 but afraid I am too light.  Two finalists are 07/08 Atomic GS 12 (non-race stock) 175 (18.5 radius) , or 09/10 Fischer Worldcup RC (in a 170 (15m?) or 175(16m) ).  The Epic guys seem to think 170 max in the Fischer ... but that seems short for a pseudo bomber...Thoughts?


----------



## Madroch (Nov 29, 2010)

Also-- the issue is more pressing b/c dropped other sets of skis in shop with a purported 12/10 due date... may need skis before then...hopefully.


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 29, 2010)

Madroch said:


> GS it is for now (due to better prices)--
> 
> Next question is length-- at 5" 9" 150ish-- torn between 170 and 175-- would love to go 180 but afraid I am too light.  Two finalists are 07/08 Atomic GS 12 (non-race stock) 175 (18.5 radius) , or 09/10 Fischer Worldcup RC (in a 170 (15m?) or 175(16m) ).  The Epic guys seem to think 170 max in the Fischer ... but that seems short for a pseudo bomber...Thoughts?



My Progressor 9s are 175's and I have 50lbs on you at the same height. I would go with the 170s.


----------



## andrec10 (Nov 29, 2010)

Madroch said:


> GS it is for now (due to better prices)--
> 
> Next question is length-- at 5" 9" 150ish-- torn between 170 and 175-- would love to go 180 but afraid I am too light.  Two finalists are 07/08 Atomic GS 12 (non-race stock) 175 (18.5 radius) , or 09/10 Fischer Worldcup RC (in a 170 (15m?) or 175(16m) ).  The Epic guys seem to think 170 max in the Fischer ... but that seems short for a pseudo bomber...Thoughts?



I would not go longer than 170 with your weight and height. You dont have enough mass to bend anything longer. Wish I had that problem!:razz:


----------



## Madroch (Nov 29, 2010)

andrec10 said:


> I would not go longer than 170 with your weight and height. You dont have enough mass to bend anything longer. Wish I had that problem!:razz:



Thanks all-- RC's in a 170 ordered.  Weight is low for me too....did a lot more off season conditioning this year than years past...


----------

